# Can Sombody Please Tell Me More About West End Watch Co Please



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

I saw they use eta MOVEMENTs Is that true?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice rear!


----------

